# شرح مبسط عن cdma



## angel2009 (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احضرت لكم شرح مبسط عن cdmaفي الملفات المرفقة اتمنى ان تكون المعلومات مفيدة و كافية للتتعرفوا على هذه التقنية


----------



## عماد الكبير (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا غالى على الشرح المبسط ونتظر الاروع


----------



## angel2009 (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك


----------



## tama eng (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الملف وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## wind life (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ع المجهود الرائع دا


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا عالشرح


----------

